# Keaton Beach 9/21



## ddb (Sep 22, 2013)

Fished out of Keaton Beach on Saturday 9/21 with a friend from Tifton.  We wound up with a limit of trout topped off by a 21" and a couple at 19 1/2.  We fished mostly the rising tide, but had our limit a couple of hours before the tide capped so we chased redfish for a couple of hours before heading in.  Didn't find any reds, but we did find several more very nice trout that we promptly returned to the water.

Also picked up a wide assortment of 'others', a nice blue, two very nice Houndfish, several very nice catfish, sharks, etc. 

We got bounced around by some morning storms so we stayed pretty close to the hill most of the day.  Water temps stayed near 80.  Water is clear near Keaton and gets progressively dirtier moving north.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for the report.  What was the depth where you caught fish.  Thinking about going down tomorrow.


----------



## ddb (Sep 22, 2013)

mostly 3.5 to 5, stained but not dirty


----------



## slingblade625 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Bait*

We have a trip planned for the 2nd - 5th what were you using for bait? Gulp's,hardbaits, topwater? Thanks for a y help


----------



## ddb (Sep 26, 2013)

primarily pin fish with some caught on soft plastics and gulps.  I heard some people had done well on shrimp as well, but the pin-fish are pretty vicious on the shrimp.


----------



## slingblade625 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks, how did you catch pin fish for bait, are they available at a bait store? I know we catch a few by mistake when we are throwing gulps etc.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Sep 30, 2013)

slingblade625 said:


> Thanks, how did you catch pin fish for bait, are they available at a bait store? I know we catch a few by mistake when we are throwing gulps etc.



SeaHag sells pinfish, or you can catch all you want using hairhooks and a tiny piece of squid.


----------



## slingblade625 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks, we throw artificial only. I think we are gonna try something different this time. Ill post up how the trip goes when we return.


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 1, 2013)

Use a small, long shank hook and carry you a few strips of bacon and cut the bacon fat off into small pieces and fish with it. A splitshot will help it get down faster also. Then if you catch a larger than needed pinfish, fillet it and cut up into smaller pieces for the best pinfish bait (leaving the scales and skin intacted to the meat for better hold on the hook). 

We'd go broke buying pinfish for offshore fishing if we bought them from the bait shop. Also getting the shrimper's bycatch works for much cheaper if you know one shrimping the night before.


----------



## slingblade625 (Oct 4, 2013)

We're here an it pretty much suxs can't find any keepers. 5 guys an 6 keepers for 2 days of fishing. Using some pins an shrimp. Water is dirty for the most part. One more day an we are done til it gets cooler. Weather is suprisiny good for their to be a storm in the gulf


----------



## bhdawgs (Oct 4, 2013)

slingblade625 said:


> We're here an it pretty much suxs can't find any keepers. 5 guys an 6 keepers for 2 days of fishing. Using some pins an shrimp. Water is dirty for the most part. One more day an we are done til it gets cooler. Weather is suprisiny good for their to be a storm in the gulf



Thanks for the report.  I am waiting till November before I head down... went down last year in Oct and had the same luck as yall.  Water was too stained to do anything...


----------



## CBqakNflats (Oct 5, 2013)

First weekend in November for me.I'm hoping the water clears by then...


----------

